# 3000 Troops To Be Deployed For Ebola Crisis.



## WhatInThe (Sep 16, 2014)

Obama apparently committing 3000 ground troops to Ebola infested countries.

http://www.reuters.com/article/2014...te-rutgers-idUSKBN0HA2B720140915?feedType=RSS

Not only should they deploy the best trained and equiped hazmat units one must wonder if they got a vaccine or treatment to work. 3000 possible Ebola carrier will be returning to the US. Pray this disease doesn't go dormant and resurfaces years later.

The military did a lot of hazmat training during the cold war and 90s with the middle east threat but I'm not sure what the current training is. Working in hazmat gear takes practice and getting used to.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 16, 2014)

Sending all those troops there is worrisome, hope they are well prepared for sure!


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Sep 16, 2014)

The mission will construct 17 isolation facilities with 100 beds each.  It will take some weeks to transport materials and supplies across an ocean.  So, we will see the numbers of infected and dead increase before we can get a handle on the plague.  If someone doesn't take charge and get this contained, we will continue to see the numbers of infected grow.  Ebola is not communicable like flu or a cold.  You can visit with someone, ride in a car with someone, sit next to an infected person in church and not get ebola.  The disease is only communicable through contact with the body fluids of an infected party.  It can be contained, but not in a third world environment without some assistance.

That said, our son could well be one of those 3,000 who will ship out to assist.  His unit is deployable anywhere in the world in 18 hours notice.  We would only trust that any troops will be fully trained and prepared to deal with the disease.  We have seen three Americans contact ebola, be flown home, and cured of the disease.  This can happen on site, where the plague is predominent.  My larger questions is "Where is China, India, Russia, etc. with their troops to aid in the containment of this disease?"


----------



## Geezerette (Sep 16, 2014)

echoing the sentiment of "where are the other nations' troops? " why doesn't South Africa send some help? Rhetorical question: why does it always have to be us?


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 16, 2014)

Geezerette said:


> echoing the sentiment of "where are the other nations' troops? " why doesn't South Africa send some help? Rhetorical question: why does it always have to be us?




Because it IS always us to step up and try to help..    I think it's the right thing to do.. Someone has to do something rather than just watch and shake their heads..


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 16, 2014)

Also, there is an element of self interest at work here. Diseases spread around the world very rapidly these days. If the disease is not contained in Africa it will inevitably find its way to other continents, including South and Central America and eventually to North America. Experience in controlling an outbreak is extremely valuable to the USA. Also, given the possibility of terrorists turning their hand to biological warfare  some time in the future and using diseases like anthrax as a weapon it is important to know how to isolate and treat such threats. Not every war is fought using guns, bombs and drones.

South Africa is still a third world country struggling to deal with AIDS. They have no capacity to control plagues that break out in other parts of Africa. It is up to groups like the UN and Medecins sans Frontiers to do the frontline work but they are pretty stretched and need some assistance. Do you really think that the US military is the only player in the game?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 16, 2014)

I think that controlling an outbreak is extremely valuable to all countries, not only the United States.  http://www.cnn.com/2014/09/16/health/obama-ebola/

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Peace/...la-Scare-Highlights-Scope-of-Massive-Outbreak


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 16, 2014)

Of course it is. Nations that can afford to help will help according to their capabilities.



> *The Australian Government has provided an extra $7 million to fight the Ebola virus after the United States committed 3,000 troops to contain the epidemic now branded a global security threat.				 				 *
> Australia’s money will go to the World Health Organisation, Medicines Sans Frontiers (MSF) and the United Kingdom which is providing health services in Sierra Leone.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 17, 2014)

Some conservative commentators are already making a joke out of this effort calling it our war on Ebola when we need a war on Isis...


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 17, 2014)

The war on Ebola is actually one we could conceivably win.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 17, 2014)

Let's hope so!


----------



## Vivjen (Sep 17, 2014)

Oxford Uni have started clinical trials on a vaccine..


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 17, 2014)

It's not really a threat to us.  Someone stated upthread.. it's not an easy virus to catch.  One has to have direct contact with the body fluids of an infected person. Now conceivabley, someone with ebola COULD travel to the US or the UK.. and may infect a few people.  However, our health systems are much more sophisticated. We practice strict universal precautions and isolation.  This is much different from West Africa where people cannot even get into a "hospital"..  Most however have a fear of hospitals spread by their medicine men, and care for their sick at home.     Also, in their culture, the family and the community prepare the dead for burial and can be infected that way.   What we are doing is strictly humanitarian.  I don't believe we are at risk.   I DO worry however for the 3000 military personnel going there, but I'm sure every precaution will be taken.  They are mostly there to build MASH units.


----------



## Vivjen (Sep 17, 2014)

I believe that the big worry is the Sicily and economic cost of the virus in these W African states; which could go totally bankrupt and become failed states. They are amongst the poorest states in the world, except for Nigeria, and can not possibly pay foe the healthcare themselves.


----------



## WhatInThe (Oct 17, 2014)

Fours, repeat 4 hours of training for troops going to Ebola.

http://freebeacon.com/national-secu...ebola-training-before-deployment/?amp&amp&amp

The military already gets hazmat training in some form so at least the gear won't be strange. But......


----------



## Vivjen (Oct 17, 2014)

UK already has about 700 troops there; some building treatment facilities; some medical; and a hospital ship on it's way..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 17, 2014)

How Firestone handled Ebola...http://www.npr.org/blogs/goatsandso...ernments-have-not-stopped-ebola-in-its-tracks


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 17, 2014)

Our government is refusing to send anyone on the grounds that we are too far away for safe evacuation of anyone who gets the virus. They say that 30 hours flying time back home plus other delays is too long and the patient would die en route. They also say that no other country has agreed to take our sick personnel for treatment.

Instead we have sent a piddling amount of money ($18 million) which is less than the amount donated by Mark Zuckerberg and his wife ($25m)

http://www.smh.com.au/federal-polit...e-would-be-irresponsible-20141016-1178uo.html

He is being hammered by a couple of women on the opposition front bench about his stinginess. They can't believe that an arrangement can't be worked out with some European country to treat any Australians who contract ebola while fighting the epidemic in west Africa.

We have people willing to volunteer but IMO he has calculated that the political risk is too great. Also, while he is keen to have his photo taken visiting overseas troops, I can't imagine him turning up at an ebola hospital in Sierra Leone for a photo op.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 17, 2014)

Sorry for anyone having family in the military shipping out there but I don't think it will turn out well ... 4 hours of training? Really???

Something that maybe the more scientific minds here can explain for me - everyone is saying that Ebola is not transmittable in an air-borne manner, and can only be transmitted by bodily fluid contact.

So, what about a cough or a sneeze? Is that not bodily fluid transmitted through the air?


----------



## drifter (Oct 17, 2014)

The President has authorized calling up national guard and reservist for this African duty. Half trained troops trying to do what medical experts are still arguing about on this Ebola thing.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 17, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Sorry for anyone having family in the military shipping out there but I don't think it will turn out well ... 4 hours of training? Really???
> 
> Something that maybe the more scientific minds here can explain for me - everyone is saying that Ebola is not transmittable in an air-borne manner, and can only be transmitted by bodily fluid contact.
> 
> So, what about a cough or a sneeze? Is that not bodily fluid transmitted through the air?



Not to mention projectile vomiting.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 17, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Not to mention projectile vomiting.



Oh, there's a great new story to share about THAT ... 

Passenger Dies On Nigeria-to-JFK Flight After Vomiting

Basically this 63-year-old passenger had a prolonged vomiting fit, then died while still on the plane. "Officials" gave what amounted to a quick glance at him, then pronounced that it was NOT Ebola.

Riiiiight ...


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 17, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Because it IS always us to step up and try to help.. I think it's the right thing to do.. *Someone has to do something *rather than just watch and shake their heads..




AGAIN,where are all the other nation offers to help us in Africa,if their country get a massive dose of ebola who do you think they call for help?
Bunch of hypocrite....


----------



## Debby (Oct 17, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> AGAIN,where are all the other nation offers to help us in Africa,if their country get a massive dose of ebola who do you think they call for help?
> Bunch of hypocrite....




Well Canada has been researching a vaccine or some kind of medicine and is sending 1000 doses of this experimental drug to try and also has sent $4.1 million.  This was as of September 17th.  So I'm sure since then there have been more, like Australia as mentioned by Dame Warrigal.  

I think there's actually a few countries involved and if nothing else are sending money.  And maybe the ones who haven't are really poor countries.   



http://time.com/3393656/ebola-donations-funding/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 17, 2014)

In this article it list some of the money donations from various countries.  I don't know what they are doing specifically to help with the Ebola crisis in Africa, but I think everyone is doing their part.  http://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-29648598


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 18, 2014)

I believe our military and national guard are there to build field hospitals..  But who knows what else they will be called on to to.  I am afraid for them.  However, SOMEONE has to get this under control... and of course it's going to be the  USA..... because that's what we do..  Then of course the other nations will sit back and criticize what we do... but so what else is new?




> AGAIN,where are all the other nation offers to help us in Africa,if their country get a massive dose of ebola who do you think they call for help?



Where are they?  Watching us...  lol!!!


----------



## Debby (Oct 18, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> I believe our military and national guard are there to build field hospitals..  But who knows what else they will be called on to to.  I am afraid for them.  However, SOMEONE has to get this under control... and of course it's going to be the  USA..... because that's what we do..  Then of course the other nations will sit back and criticize what we do... but so what else is new?
> 
> 
> 
> Where are they?  Watching us...  lol!!!




Luke 12:48  "...From everyone who has been given much, much will be demanded; and from the one who has been entrusted with much, much more will be asked....."  

and as SeaBreeze mentioned, there are other countries involved too.

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-29648598


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 18, 2014)

JOHN 8:7    Let those without sin cast the first stone.

Anyone can pull a Bible verse out of their hind end...


----------



## Twixie (Oct 18, 2014)

Then all of those troops will have to go into isolation before they can regain their various countries...From all the countries...might be how Ebola comes to a place near you...soon!


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 18, 2014)

Twixie said:


> Then all of those troops will have to go into isolation before they can regain their various countries...From all the countries...might be how Ebola comes to a place near you...soon!



So are you saying that troops shouldn't be sent?  Should we just let Ebola go uncontrolled?  Do you not think that it will come to  a place near you anyway?  Or are you saying that just the US should sent it's troops so only the US will be affected if they contract ebola and the other countries can be safe?  You know... contain it to West Africa and the USA..


----------



## Twixie (Oct 18, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> So are you saying that troops shouldn't be sent?  Should we just let Ebola go uncontrolled?  Do you not think that it will come to  a place near you anyway?  Or are you saying that just the US should sent it's troops so only the US will be affected if they contract ebola and the other countries can be safe?  You know... contain it to West Africa and the USA..



I'm not saying that at all..I'm saying that the US, UK, and probably most of Europe will be sending troops..that is a lot of people to monitor...

And it may be just one of the troops that infect their particular country!

We want to segregate anyone who has been in contact with Ebola..and now we are sending thousands of people into the infected areas...

I do hope they have the correct equipment and are very, very careful!


----------



## oakapple (Oct 18, 2014)

Twixie said:


> I'm not saying that at all..I'm saying that the US, UK, and probably most of Europe will be sending troops..that is a lot of people to monitor...
> 
> And it may be just one of the troops that infect their particular country!
> 
> ...


Good point, but I think they will be extremely careful if they know their own lives are on the line.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 19, 2014)

interesting.   If you look closely, you will see there are no direct flights from the affected countries to the US.  It's hard to see but there appear to be only 3 direct flights to Europe.  A travel ban may just be futiile.


----------



## Debby (Oct 19, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> JOHN 8:7    Let those without sin cast the first stone.
> 
> Anyone can pull a Bible verse out of their hind end...




I never said I or Canada are without sin did I?


----------



## Debby (Oct 19, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> So are you saying that troops shouldn't be sent?  Should we just let Ebola go uncontrolled?  Do you not think that it will come to  a place near you anyway?  Or are you saying that just the US should sent it's troops so only the US will be affected if they contract ebola and the other countries can be safe?  You know... contain it to West Africa and the USA..




That's not what she said at all QS.  

You need to go for a walk, get some fresh air and unwind.  You're entirely too tense.


----------



## Twixie (Oct 19, 2014)

Britain is also considering sending 3000 troops..headed by General Sir nick carter ...who said ''from a military perspective, Ebola is like germ warfare..we need to restrict movement of people in these areas until 2015, or until an antidote has been developed.''

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-style-ebola-blockade-plan-sierra-leone.html


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 19, 2014)

I am in favor of a travel ban.... I have called the White House message center, Both my Senators and my Representative in the House..  What I am saying is... look at the flights..  How do you stop people from flying to Either Europe or the US is there are no direct flights?  




> You need to go for a walk, get some fresh air and unwind. You're entirely too tense.



Don't patronize me Debby.....  You haven't seen me tense YET.


----------



## Twixie (Oct 19, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> I am in favor of a travel ban.... I have called the White House message center, Both my Senators and my Representative in the House..  What I am saying is... look at the flights..  How do you stop people from flying to Either Europe or the US is there are no direct flights?



You stop them from their point of departure..you don't let them go anywhere!


----------



## Debby (Oct 19, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> I am in favor of a travel ban.... I have called the White House message center, Both my Senators and my Representative in the House..  What I am saying is... look at the flights..  How do you stop people from flying to Either Europe or the US is there are no direct flights?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't patronize me Debby.....  You haven't seen me tense YET.




Hmmm, I seem to remember a rather strident remark about pulling Bible verses from 'where'?  Very nice.

Besides, I wasn't being patronizing but just making an observation that you do seem awfully tense.  I used to fly off the handle in the early days of my online life but I found that it made me feel lousy physically because I'd get so worked up.  So in the many intervening years I've learned not to and in the process I think I've learned to be respectful of the differing opinions of others.  Doesn't mean I agree with them, but I try to give them as much respect and civility as I'd like to get for my opinions.  The Golden Rule you know.

But if you want to see that as patronizing then that's the baggage that you've chosen to pick up and drag around.  Your choice (and I'll respect that).


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 19, 2014)

Debby said:


> Hmmm, I seem to remember a rather strident remark about pulling Bible verses from 'where'?  Very nice.



That would be HIND END... ARSE..... Rear..... BUTT..... Badonkadonk..... Did I stutter?


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 19, 2014)

Pass the opcorn:


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 19, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Pass the opcorn:



No need for that DW...    The show is over..  as far as I'm concerned..   Why bother trying to discuss anything..


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 19, 2014)

Sorry but things are, as you say, getting rather tense.
Time to de-escalate. Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Twixie (Oct 19, 2014)

Do these troops volunteer to go..or do they have no choice?...


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 19, 2014)

Twixie said:


> You stop them from their point of departure..you don't let them go anywhere!



Who?   Which country is going to hold millions of people hostage in their countries?   Would you want another country coming to England and telling you that you cannot travel anywhere?    How would this be accomplished?  Obviously they are taking other modes of transportation to get to airports outside of the three affected countries.   Do we set up baracades around the entire area?


----------



## Twixie (Oct 19, 2014)

Well..tough titty for them...what do you want to do?..let them travel worldwide and start a global pandemic?

It seems a sensible solution..help is arriving...scientists are working on a cure..There are doctors..health care workers all winging their way over there..

It's not as if we are abandoning them!

Do you want planefulls of West Africans from infected areas arriving at your local airport?


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm not saying I want planefuls here.... Again... I have made FOUR phone calls to Washington..  Have you called anyone?   What I am saying is HOW.... HOW are you going to wall in millions of people in three countries?   Shoot them at the borders?  Build walls?   Seriously... you cannot keep them in  unless by force.  People are going to travel... expecially to escape this... which is what they are doing, despite what I want or what YOU want.  I am a practical person...  I don't see how it can be done.


----------



## Twixie (Oct 19, 2014)

Well they may escape into a neighboring country..But their passports will give them away..And I don't think the neighboring countries will let them in..Especially if they are Ebola free..

But quite frankly..having seen the infected areas on TV..the people look too poor to be able to afford to go anywhere...

The only people who can escape will be the rich people..whom I suspect live nowhere near the infected areas..

And actually I have tweeted David Cameron..No reply as yet and I am not holding my breath..


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 19, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> I'm not saying I want planefuls here.... Again... I have made FOUR phone calls to Washington..  Have you called anyone?   What I am saying is HOW.... HOW are you going to wall in millions of people in three countries?   Shoot them at the borders?  Build walls?   Seriously... you cannot keep them in  unless by force.  People are going to travel... expecially to escape this... which is what they are doing, despite what I want or what YOU want.  I am a practical person...  I don't see how it can be done.



I would think you don't wall them _in_ - you wall them _out_. You refuse entry to the U.S., not refuse leaving _their_ country. 

If Mexico can do it so can we.


----------



## Vivjen (Oct 19, 2014)

All UK troops and NHS workers who are already there; over 1000 so far, as far as I can tell; are volunteers.


----------



## Vivjen (Oct 19, 2014)

A practical question; what do you do with the people you refuse entry to?


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 19, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> A practical question; what do you do with the people you refuse entry to?



Have them stay on the plane for the return trip, or let them go to a country that welcomes them. Unfortunately, the rest of the folks on that flight that are deplaning will have to be quarantined. Eventually word will get out and there will be far fewer attempts at illegal entry.


----------



## oakapple (Oct 19, 2014)

Plans should not be abandoned because they are difficult to implement. It seems reasonable to me to stop people flying [or to refuse entry] in so far as we can.


----------

